# Anybody hunt the Etowah River??



## jard (Oct 7, 2007)

I live in Marietta and am in Chiropractic school so I need a place close that I might could hunt sometimes.  I was wondering if 1) can you hunt the Etowah? and 2) has anyone on here hunted it?  Or is even worth doing some scouting.

Its the closest to me and I was wondering if any has had any success hunting either end leaving Lake Allatoona. (the west end leaving behind the dam or the other end leaving northeast)

I have a boat and everything I need and would be looking for someone to go with.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks,
JArd


----------



## sfoxwoody (Oct 20, 2007)

I've never river hunted ducks here, but know guys that have and did fairly well. I usually hunt beaver swamps because I dont have a boat, If you need someone to go with I'd be game, I have a dog that would love to pick up some birds!


----------



## jard (Oct 20, 2007)

sfoxwoody, I love to get together sometime.  Maybe we can get together and scout the Etowah some if your interested.  I'm hoping you have a little river experience because with the water being so low and me having no expereince on the river here could be bad.  

I'm painting my boat tommorrow and the fever's starting to grow inside.

Give me a call sometime if your interested.  my cell is 270-227-2006.  (yeah its a KY #)


----------



## FVR (Oct 21, 2007)

Above Allatoona the river has dwindled down to nothing.  Had a small spot that is now bone dry.  I guess if you have a boat it's a slightly diff. story.  You only need to drag the boat 100 yards to the water, then you're off.

Below Allatoona the water is beautiful but looks to be private or enclosed by state parks.

I use to river hunt ducks up in Jersey, alot of fun.  I had a 17' duckboat and would float down the small rivers.  Every bend was an adventure.  Maybe if you could put in above Mcgraw Ford WMA and drift down.  You better be ready to pull the boat through the shallows.

All I want is a little rain, okay alot of rain.


----------



## brittonl (Oct 21, 2007)

Jard,

I live in Acworth and can throw a rock to Lake Allatoona almost. The lake itself is legal to hunt as long as you are 100yds or more from boat dock, ramp, etc. Right now we have a very serious water level situation on the lake and this duck season will be very very tuff. I really do not hunt the lake a lot although I live right by it, but I do hunt it a couple of times during the season. Most boat ramps are closed and access is very difficult. I run a mud motor rig and it is very tuff for me to access decent hunting areas, right now impossible. Your best bet would be to stay around the deep areas of the lake, but that is around the dam and all of the major marinas and will mostly see BOAT RAMP MALLLARDS. Below the dam you cant hunt either due to Corps park and private property and City limits most areas. Above the lake water level is horrible and all ramps are closed. All this said, I do not know what you should do but maybe take a look around. Some better advice for local River Duck Hunting, I would look south of Atlanta with a more well known river that is bigger than the Etowah. More advice is to stay in the boat and not get out on what looks to be solid ground/mud. You may sink up to your neck like quick sand. A couple of years ago my brother-in-law and I got in a very scary situation out on a mud flat and we both struggled to get out. The local bird watchers feed all of the ducks at most boat ramps, that are closed, and all of the BOAT RAMP MALLARDS hang out AT THE BOAT RAMP! I have been eyeing a really nice pellet gun!!!!! Have fun!


----------



## brittonl (Oct 21, 2007)

Test post.


----------

